# New guy with some questions



## brad.45 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi all will give you a little background.
Im in the military and am currently in Iraq and when I get home im interested in getting a handgun. I like my 9mm beretta Ive been issued but Ive shot a .45 and know thats what I want. I talked to a buddy out here and he said HK is the way to go If your looking for leisure/protection. I was comparing the USP .45 to the USPc .45 and first off noticed a huge difference in price. The Compact being around almost $400 more. Is this worth it? Do they shoot any differently? Are the dimensions that much different? Can someone post them for me. Im more leaning towards the USP for the price. What are the pros/cons to both. Any help is appreciated. Sorry if this is like the millionth post on this but out here the internet is shady so searching sometimes is a pain. Thanks!


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i can't imagine the prices are going to be that different, $400 sounds like alot. i'm thinking it must be something as far as features or condition that makes the prices that far apart. i would suggest looking into those prices some more to see exactly what you are getting. budsgunshop.com has the USP 45 for $725 and the USPc 45 for 757. i have the USPc 45. it's a great gun, but i don't think you'll be dissapointed in the full sized USP either. unless you are looking to carry concealed, the USP might be a better choice with the full sized grips.


----------



## VegasEgo (Jul 10, 2006)

Just like Bigdutchman said, I dont think that the price would be a 400 dollar difference. I Have a USPct (which has a threaded barrel). I also own, a USPf 9, and P2000 in 40. I love my HKS and watever one you get would work very well. If you are looking to Conceal Carry, I would get the USPc. Just because of the size and wait difference.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I have the USP Tactical in 45 and the USP Compact in 40. I shoot the Tactical far better than the compact. I like the grips on the Tactical just a bit better. I'm a big enough guy that I can carry the Tactical concealed IF I could find a decent concealable holster for it. Pretty much all I can find are the Tactical leg holsters. Might have to make my own someday. I DO carry my USP compact mostly and then my Taurus PT145 MilPro next.

Edited to add, the USP Tactical is the same gun as the USP, except it has a longer, threaded barrel and higher sights so one can still use the sights with flash suppressors or suppressors


----------



## brad.45 (Jun 27, 2007)

I dont think Im going to have to conceal it and carry it around with me, so mabye ill go with the full size. Was just interested in the compact because I was going to have my GF get into shooting with me and thought it might suit her a little more. But hell, Im the one buying it hear so she can deal with a little bit bigger gun :mrgreen:


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Brad - Let me say thank you for your service. Stay safe and come home soon. I have the USPc in .45 and like it a lot. I have small hands and the full size USP is just a little too big for me to comfortably grip. Plus I wanted to have a gun I can carry if I want. Here's a bad pic:









I don't have a pic of the full size, but it's taller, the grip is slightly thicker and of course it's longer.


----------

